# Persistent Biting



## Alyssadpost (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a little girl named Daisy who is about 3 months old; I have had her for about 3 weeks. This past weekend I went on a trip, I left Saturday morning and returned Monday afternoon. I had someone checking on her and cleaning up after her twice a day. the day before I left, Friday, I had a manicure and Daisy bit me for the first time. I chalked it up to the lotion and new smells, but starting yesterday she bits me almost any time my skin touches hers. She is perfectly happy in her lovie sack, or a towel snuggling me, but skin on skin is not okay! I don't understand what changed? When she bites it isn't a small nibble like tasting it is a latching on bite. I have tried holding a q-tip with rubbing alcohol near to her when she bites, but that didn't help, I tried blowing on her, but no help there either. I love my little girl, but can't stand to be bitten every time I touch her! any advice? I need some help!


----------



## GI-JOE (Sep 22, 2013)

I've been having the same problem with my little guy. After about two months he started to bite a lot and not just nibbles either but hard blood drawing bites where he wont let go for a while. He also bites anyone that handles him which is why I wont let my friends kids hold him. I've been using the same soap, shampoo, bedding, food, water and wheel so pretty much I haven't changed anything since I first got him.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Although it can be difficult and often impossible, try to figure out the reason for the biting. Sometimes they are giving us subtle little hints which we do not clue in to, and biting is the result as if to say, hey human, figure it out. :lol:

Perhaps hedgie is hungry. Try giving a bit of his/her food as soon as you get hedgie out. Hedgie may have to go potty so if hedgie is wiggly and squirmy, try putting him/her down to see if a bathroom break is what is needed. Some hedgehogs are very oral and like to chew and bite on things so offer a hedgehog safe cloth. You can even put a hint of a scent on the cloth. Put a drop of vanilla, rub a candy or piece of gum on the cloth, or anything that has a mild scent and is edible. Sometimes they bite because they do not want to be handled. 

Punishment techniques rarely work and often make hedgie more agressive. IMO, alcohol near their nose is cruel but unfortunately people still recommend doing it and when nothing else works. 

The bite deterrents that are sold for ferrets often make hedgies bite even more as they like the smell and taste. 

It's also best to not react when hedgie is latched on. This is very difficult to do and after we've been bit once, we get a bit nervous which unfortunately hedgie picks up on. 

If you can't figure out why hedgie is biting, the best thing to do is keep exposed skin away from her/his mouth and hope hedgie will grow out of the behaviour. Sometimes biting is age related.


----------



## Alyssadpost (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm sorry that you are having this issue also! Are you sure you haven't changed anything? I combed the site looking for biting threads and found many, many helpful tips that worked! Daisy has stopped biting. something so small as the smell of the nail polish I was wearing sent her over the edge... Seriously, it sounds nutty, but the minute I took my nail polish off she became her happy, loving self again! I hope your little guy gets better!


----------



## Alyssadpost (Feb 11, 2014)

Nancy said:


> Punishment techniques rarely work and often make hedgie more agressive. IMO, alcohol near their nose is cruel but unfortunately people still recommend doing it and when nothing else works.


I do think the rubbing alcohol upset her more, it is not something that I would try again. Blowing on her seemed to panic her... In hindsight I feel terrible since the biting was brought on by a change that I made unaware that she would notice.

apologies for any typos, Daisy is extra snuggly tonight and one arm is pinned down!:grin:


----------

